# best snes flash cart for my needs?



## J-Machine (Apr 22, 2013)

So I finally have a nice 27" crt tv with component inputs; allowing all my retro consoles to run via scart-component for the best, unmodded, picture available. Now for my issue:

I don't exactly have a lot of storage space available to me so all My games for these consoles are either boxed here or at someone elses house so I'm hoping to get flash carts for my nes and snes so I don't have to keep rummaging through my stuff everytime I want to play my lesser played games. I'm also interested in playing japanese games and hacked roms on native hardware. What I want to know is what would be the best options for me to do this?

My main concerns are playing japanese games and hacks like translated snes rpgs or the satellite games. I also want to make sure these carts are able to circumvent the anti-piracy measures programed into the games. price isn't an issue but i prefer cheaper options.

Any one have experience with these things?


----------



## KDH (Apr 22, 2013)

It al depends on _which_ hacks and RPG translations you want to play. For example something like Star Ocean requires a special chip that only a cart like the SD2SNES supports, while things like Rudra or Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes/Flames of Eternity don't, and will therefore play fine on something more basic like the Super Everdrive.

I can't say more than you could learn from Google about the SD2SNES, but I've had a Super Everdrive for a few weeks now, and it's amazing. I have every non-special chip SNES game (plus a few hacks for them) at my finger tips and every single one that I've tried works perfectly. You shouldn't have any problems with anti-piracy measures, all of them have been well known for a while now (I would assume) and the carts are designed to prevent triggering them.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think SNES/NES flashcards go over 150$, I tried finding a few of them and they weren't cheap.

I wouldn't also mind buying a SNES and play games from a flashcard, I could play mah EarthBound just nice ^^


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 22, 2013)

Star ocean has an uncompressed version floating around that works on powerpak and sd2snes since the special chip was only for using the compressed rom and they have the amount of rom space to accommodate them.

have you tested rudra, energy breaker and other simply translated roms on the everdrive? I'll look on youtube for proof but if you have experience with them I'd appreciate the input


----------



## blaisedinsd (May 28, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I think SNES/NES flashcards go over 150$, I tried finding a few of them and they weren't cheap.
> 
> I wouldn't also mind buying a SNES and play games from a flashcard, I could play mah EarthBound just nice ^^


 

This sounds really cool.  I was thinking of getting a SNES and a NES and didn't even know they these existed.  I just tried googling some of them and I only see out of stock, where can you buy these?


----------



## J-Machine (May 29, 2013)

the availability comes and goes since they are pretty much made by one guy. your best to check the sites weekly.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (May 29, 2013)

i know a question i have is what ever happened with this?

it is the cheapest one i have seen probably has shit compatibility though.


----------



## reprep (May 29, 2013)

i have the sd2snes. it loads games amazingly fast and compatible with the most games (exclude a few games with enhancement chips). though it is very expensive and you need a small miracle to find it in stock.


----------



## KDH (May 29, 2013)

wolffangalchemist said:


> i know a question i have is what ever happened with this?
> 
> it is the cheapest one i have seen probably has shit compatibility though.


That;s not actually a flash cart. It just lets you use savestates on actual SNES hardware.

Also, sorry I never got back to you J-Machine. I got pretty busy for a while there. If you till need to know, I did test rudra for about an hour on the Super Everdrive and didn't notice an problems.


----------



## J-Machine (May 29, 2013)

wolffangalchemist said:


> i know a question i have is what ever happened with this?
> 
> it is the cheapest one i have seen probably has shit compatibility though.


It can play any non special chip game (they say having a non pilot wings dsp-1 chip allows for playing games that need said chip but I'm not so sure..) It will not auto correct headers or do anything that prevents game software from having thier anti-piracy nulled so certain games can apparently hurt your snes via voltage spikes. also it is cheaply made.

pros though is that it is a pass through device so you can use it to bypass region locks or add codes. save state use is garbage though so don't bother. it also has the nifty abiity to backup your legit carts for emulator/flash cart use. these are the reasons you would ever want this over the others and only if cost is a factor. go with the super everdrive unless you really wanna play star ocean.


----------



## J-Machine (May 29, 2013)

KDH said:


> That;s not actually a flash cart. It just lets you use savestates on actual SNES hardware.
> 
> Also, sorry I never got back to you J-Machine. I got pretty busy for a while there. If you till need to know, I did test rudra for about an hour on the Super Everdrive and didn't notice an problems.


Thats good to hear. the only game holding me back from that cart is star ocean but I might just buy it while I wait for a SD2SNES to be available.


----------

